# Quelle est la meilleure solution pour créer son propre VPN?



## Einbert (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un moyen de créer mon propre VPN, la partie serveur devant tourner sur Leopard.
Après quelques recherches sur le net, j'ai trouvé plusieurs possibilités de la faire :

Via Hamachi et l'utilitaire HamachiX

Via OpenVPN et Tunnelblick ==> cette solution a l'air bien plus complexe à mettre en place que la précédente et l'utilitaire Tunnelblick possède apparemment encore quelques problèmes sur Leopard

Via VPN-X ==> solution payante comparée aux deux autres et ne fonctionne que sur MAC, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec les deux solutions ci-dessus

Quelqu'un possède-t-il déjà une quelconque expérience avec l'un ou l'autre de ces outils? Existe-t-il encore d'autres moyens de créer un VPN ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils et témoignages  .

++


----------



## daffyb (14 Mai 2008)

perso, je n'ai pas d'expérience, par contre, à cette adresse tu as un tuto video :
http://www.freemacblog.com/mac-server-series-setting-up-vnc-on-your-mac/


----------



## Einbert (14 Mai 2008)

Le tuto en question parle de VNC et non VPN  . Merci quand même pour le lien.

++


----------



## daffyb (14 Mai 2008)

c'est que je me suis trompé de lien !!  
http://www.freemacblog.com/mac-server-series-setting-up-a-vpn-on-a-mac-with-hamachix/


----------



## Einbert (15 Mai 2008)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait... Le plus simple et le plus rapide est d'utiliser Hamachi ou HamachiX (en attendant que Hamachi développe son propre GUI, vu que HamachiX n'est pas développé et supporté par LogMeIn). Encore merci pour le lien.

++


----------

